# Problem with IP 239.255.255.250:1900



## Possum47 (May 25, 2010)

G'day. As a preamble, I was having trouble re-installing my Firewall programme (Online Armo(u)r). Upon re-installation I lost all connexion with the Internet. I tried a trial version of another Firewall with the same result. I eventually found a firewall programme which worked well with my system. This programme identified IP Address 239.255.255.250:1900 as attempting to gain access to the Internet and blocked its access to the Internet.
I have read other threads and I understand that this address is owned by IANA or it is used to broadcast it presence on a network and should be of no concern. However when I entered this address into Firefox I ended up at Ask.com with one site entry of www.leechermods.com/2007_01_archive.html. This is somewhat disconcerting.
Under these circumstances, should this IP address lead to the above site and should I have concerns? I will be asking Online Armor about this matter in the event that this site is blocking Internet access. Thanking you


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> The Internet Assigned Numbers Authority (IANA) is the body responsible for coordinating some of the key elements that keep the Internet running smoothly. Whilst the Internet is renowned for being a worldwide network free from central coordination, there is a technical need for some key parts of the Internet to be globally coordinated - and this coordination role is undertaken by IANA.


http://www.iana.org/about/

As for 239.255.255.250, it's a private static IP address.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

This is the broadcast address of UPnP ( SSDP ).

See this :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Service_Discovery_Protocol


----------

